# [APP] RootzBox Utility App for Root Users



## roman

RootzBox is a new utility from RootzWiki that is designed to help users with all their flashing and root needs. The application is currently in early beta, which means there will be bugs, and the application is not nearly complete. ​
*Project Goals: *​
*Focus on integration with RootzWiki, making everything easier for users.*
Don't reinvent the wheel. Link back to Developer applications that do functions well instead of recreating them. RootzWiki supports developers, as do I.
It's not a toolbox, it's the RootzBox!
Include a few "must have" tools. 
*Features:*​
File browser​
- basic functionality: copy, paste, delete, multi-select, zipping, viewing text
- shortcuts to folders on desktop
- view and copy MD5 of files
- FUTURE: multi-tabs, ability to explore zip files

Logcat
-Collects the output of the logcat, uploads to a website and sends you back a short-url for sharing with a dev or friend
- FUTURE: view recently uploaded logs, more sharing options, logcat viewer

LCD Density Wizard

Build Prop Editor
- Backup/Restore functionality
- Descriptions of important properties
- FUTURE: add more properties (and suggest some)

News Widgets
- 3 styles, scroll through newest news

*b004*
- added current mount status when browsing file manager
- fixed widget FCs
- fixed widgets displaying wrong images
- fixed File Manager incompatibility on most devices
- fixed File Manager refresh function
- fixed build prop backup dialog for non-ICS devices
- rename dialog now has file name in text box for ease of use

*b003*
- fixed file manager FC

*b002*

added permissions editor in file manager
added warning dialog when deleting files
fixed a file manager crash when an APK was corrupt
added landing page when logger is finished collecting the logcat with options to upload and save to SD card (find in /sdcard/RootzBox/logs)

*b001*​- initial public release!​
Please note: this is a beta. There will be bugs and updates will be frequent. New features will be added with future updates, along with bug fixes. Please send us reports of any logs. Here are some of the new features we've got planned:
 - RW Wiki integration
 - Online file repository for devs to upload kernels, themes, and mods and give users ability to browse/download/flash on their phone
 - RSS feeds for forums
 - Wallpaper manager
 - Font manager
 - and many many more features planned!

​


----------



## dustinb17

This HAS to lead to something exciting in the future


----------



## codesplice

dustinb17 said:


> This HAS to lead to something exciting in the future


Subscribed!


----------



## b16

Is the icon okay guys? We want minimalistic.


----------



## codesplice

b16 said:


> Is the icon okay guys? We want minimalistic.


Digging the icon fo sho.


----------



## jawonder

Nice lets see what this box is gonna pack.


----------



## lilcdroid

Subscribed

Zeus made me send it.


----------



## Snow02

The icon looks an awful lot like andchat's.


----------



## gaetawoo

Snow02 said:


> The icon looks an awful lot like andchat's.


yea, it also looks a lot like a pound sign.


----------



## roman

Hello!

I think I'm ready to begin closed-alpha tests for RootzBox. It is still in it's infant steps of life, and very much in alpha. I would like 5-10 competent individuals who have some spare time to help me fix the bugs. *YOU MUST KNOW HOW TO GET A LOGCAT FROM YOUR DEVICE*. That is the most important step right now.

Please email me (roman [at] rootzwiki.com) with the following template:



Code:


<br />
Phone:<br />
Android version:<br />
ROM (if any):<br />
Can you get a logcat with ease?<br />
<br />
(Optional) (Bonus points) Write me a haiku:<br />


----------



## lilcdroid

PM sent since I didn't see your email address.

Zeus made me send it.


----------



## roman

lilcdroid said:


> PM sent since I didn't see your email address.
> 
> Zeus made me send it.


Just added it in.


----------



## rockingwing

You've got a mail, sir!

Sent with my Galaxy Nexus running the AOKP milestone 4 by almighty RomanBB


----------



## TKE693

mail sent


----------



## 1loudsvt

I sent you an awesome haiku LOL

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks

Haiku & info sent


----------



## roman

I've chosen about 20 people. Any more would be useless. You should have gotten an email if you were chosen. If not, sorry, there will be plenty of chances to test later.


----------



## decalex

[sad unicorn]


----------



## jj702561

my application for beta testing:

Galaxy Nexus
Android Open Kang Project, win
I can get log-cat


----------



## skynet11

roman said:


> Hello!
> 
> *YOU MUST KNOW HOW TO GET A LOGCAT FROM YOUR DEVICE*. That is the most important step right now.


Is that, like, a picture of a cat sleeping on a log or something?









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## b16

Better Icon coming up


----------



## SlashDW

Can't wait to give this a try.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## fakiesk8r333

SlashDW said:


> This is a logcat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


Ah yes this will be very helpful. Your contribution is greatly appreciated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## JBirdVegas

@roman where is the code i would love to help out. Also you got a roadmap / mock up or goals list so I know what needs to be done?


----------



## skynet11

b16 said:


> Better Icon coming up


Yep, that's definitely a better icon in the OP now 

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## sandfreak

Bought it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas

Just bought the apk looks very good! Love the logcat function (I'd be happy to code in an option from a menu SharedPerference setting to keep the results local). About the file picker we should include a text editor/viewer. Also there are lots of other tweaked we can toss into the mix. Right now it looks like a great beta! Good work guys.

And again if you would like another dev on the project please contact me (jbirdvegas at Gmail)


----------



## Mustang302LX

Just bought it!


----------



## b16

If you bought it or have ideas, make sure to post in here!


----------



## TRE_588

just purchased it! Cant wait to dive into it


----------



## ajm144k

Love to see a zip signer along with the planned zip searching/editing


----------



## SlashDW

Purchased. Looks promising.

Sent from my G2x or my Kindle running ICS. You decide.


----------



## error311

b16 said:


> If you bought it or have ideas, make sure to post in here!


Be able to change permission in the file browser ?


----------



## xemino

i just stumbled over the holo file explorer maybe you guys could work together, instead of each one doing his own file manager.

rootzbox as utility for logcats, build prop stuff and other tweaks, goo manager for rom and kernel downloads, holo browser for as file manager and the rootzwiki forum app for browsing the site, neat setup


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Bought, so excited to see where this goes in the future!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## WiredPirate

This doesn't perform any function that I dont already have an app or apps that do, what happened to not reinventing the wheel? I would beta test it just to report any bugs I find and then If I find it more useful than the app(s) I already use I would purchase it, but I'm not going to pay to help you beta test it.


----------



## rlivin

Thanks Roman cant wait for the updates!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Two observations suggestions:

1) In File Browser when you click delete on something that's it...no oops don't want to delete that file it's gone without confirming.

2) In File Browser if I select to move a file on my sdcard it takes me back to the main directory of the phone. I'd like it to keep me where I am at then allow me to navigate to whatever directory I want.

I think everything else is pretty kick ass and looking forward to ditching Root Explorer


----------



## j2cool

Just purchased. Can't wait to see what you guys have in store.


----------



## Jolle

Just bought the app mainly as a way to support roman but I am also sure this will develop into a very powerful tool. 
I have a question I have been meaning to ask but never got around to asking. How are you guys checking that MD5 is matching? I always generate the MD5 using ES File explorer and then manually compare that to the MD5 in the OP. Any chance of incorporating a tool for MD5 comparison in Rootzbox? Would be really useful if we could just copy and paste the MD5 from the OP and click "compare"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rlivin

Really could use a zip extractor option in the file browser.
Thanks!


----------



## SpectrumView

Just bought it, I like where this app is heading!


----------



## big_limits

The AOKP
Breaths life to a Fascinate
Joy within us all


----------



## SlashDW

When i go to the file browser to open my apps folder it FC every time. Hope this helps.
http://db.tt/BFKneU05

Sent from my G2x or my Kindle running ICS. You decide.


----------



## utcu

Functions pretty great so far. Only suggestions I would make, (I think a few of these were already recommended sorry) are:
-edit permissions
-confirm delete
-xml editing capabilities
-batch select operations are a little buggy

Other than that it looks like this app is on the right track to being extremely useful.


----------



## roman

utcu said:


> Functions pretty great so far. Only suggestions I would make, (I think a few of these were already recommended sorry) are:
> -edit permissions
> -confirm delete
> -xml editing capabilities
> -batch select operations are a little buggy
> 
> Other than that it looks like this app is on the right track to being extremely useful.


I got 2/4 in this update. I'll try and get more later


----------



## Mustang302LX

When using file explorer if I go to /SD/downloads I'm getting a FC. Tried getting logcat but FC is causing it to malfunction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## roman

Mustang302LX said:


> When using file explorer if I go to /SD/downloads I'm getting a FC. Tried getting logcat but FC is causing it to malfunction.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


Thanks for the heads up. Updated to b003 to fix the issue


----------



## sashank

Hey roman,
Just bought the app today. A few issues I ran into -

1) File browser FC still exists with b003 (at least in my case).

Phone: HTC Desire HD
Android version: 2.3.7 (CM 7.2 RC1)
Logcat: http://db.tt/qg85t3HX

2) When I do a logcat from RootzBox and choose save to SD card, I get this -









There's no text for the OK/Cancel buttons and the box is tiny.

3) In LCD Density Wizard, after clearing market data and receiving the 'market data cleared' notification, tapping on the next step (open market and accepting TOS) has no effect. Play Store opens up as usual and shows the apps screen. I have to go to manage apps and manually clear data to effect it.

Thanks,
Sashank


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm on b003 and the file browser isn't FCing on me like it was last night...


----------



## bkensey

Hey everyone,

I'm the developer of Holo File Explorer, and I figured I'd drop in and make an offer for contribution. I have a thread already on the forum, so you can read about the app and see where its at atm. I stil have a lot of work to do on the app, but Rootz has been pretty good to me and I'd like to offer some of my work to this project (obviously in the file explorer area). The caveat is that I've only been at this for a few months, so I can't say anything about the cleanliness of my code. You can hit me up on my G+ page or at bkensey at gmail dot com.

Love the icon by the way! Looks great!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

bkensey said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm the developer of Holo File Explorer, and I figured I'd drop in and make an offer for contribution. I have a thread already on the forum, so you can read about the app and see where its at atm. I stil have a lot of work to do on the app, but Rootz has been pretty good to me and I'd like to offer some of my work to this project (obviously in the file explorer area). The caveat is that I've only been at this for a few months, so I can't say anything about the cleanliness of my code. You can hit me up on my G+ page or at bkensey at gmail dot com.
> 
> Love the icon by the way! Looks great!


I use bkensey's file explorer and i can say that if the code is up to par its def worth being included in rootzbox. and if his code isnt id say its prob worth the effort to find him some help to get it there. id help but i have no skills


----------



## JBirdVegas

@roman where can we submit pull requests to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## codesplice

I'd love to see the Holo file explorer merged with this project. I'm a sucker for multiple navigation panes.


----------



## Staggers

codesplice said:


> I'd love to see the Holo file explorer merged with this project. I'm a sucker for multiple navigation panes.


+1
Swyped from my AOKP-powered GNex


----------



## roman

JBirdVegas said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm the developer of Holo File Explorer, and I figured I'd drop in and make an offer for contribution. I have a thread already on the forum, so you can read about the app and see where its at atm. I stil have a lot of work to do on the app, but Rootz has been pretty good to me and I'd like to offer some of my work to this project (obviously in the file explorer area). The caveat is that I've only been at this for a few months, so I can't say anything about the cleanliness of my code. You can hit me up on my G+ page or at bkensey at gmail dot com.
> 
> Love the icon by the way! Looks great!


At the moment the app is in the "my baby" stage. I'm not sure if we're going to open source it just yet (still a highly likely possibility at this point). But due to it being a root app, there are security risks in open sourcing it and such.

I'll be working on the app much more after the semester ends, so maybe we can figure something out then


----------



## bkensey

roman said:


> At the moment the app is in the "my baby" stage. I'm not sure if we're going to open source it just yet (still a highly likely possibility at this point). But due to it being a root app, there are security risks in open sourcing it and such.
> 
> I'll be working on the app much more after the semester ends, so maybe we can figure something out then


I can understand that. My app is in pretty much the same immature starting point. Not sure about open sourcing but I'm leaning towards it. It'll probably take a few months to get everything fleshed out on my end too, so perhaps we can take a look at some cross integration early this summer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miharkula

I have the same issues Sashank mentioned above (1 & 2 anyway..hadn't tried 3). I emailed a logcat last night.


----------



## roman

Yep, got the email, going to work on it tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## utcu

Everything is running smooth for me. I did notice that delete confirmation only works when its a single file getting deleted. Batch delete doesn't ask for a confirmation. Definitely a step forward though since batch delete didn't work at all in the previous version. lol. Coming along very nicely.

Also moving files from the sd card directory to system directory consistently fails. Whether I copy and paste, or try to move it altogether.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Mine FC's immediately after selecting File Explorer on Beta 3. Logcat link.

http://db.tt/A6bXg8Lm


----------



## roman

Released b004. Should fix all FCs. Let me know if it does.


----------



## JBirdVegas

verbage nitpick: The resource that controls the widget "Loading..," should be "Loading...", note trailing ',' vs '.' I know nitpick sorry


----------



## JBirdVegas

noticed the widgets are throwing exceptions in the background no FC's so it appear everything is caught but if you want the stack traces...



Code:


<br />
I/UpdateWidgetService(26192): show next for widget: 2<br />
I/SqliteDatabaseCpp(26192): sqlite returned: error code = 5, msg = statement aborts at 1: [PRAGMA journal_mode=TRUNCATE] , db=/data/data/com.rootzwiki.rootzbox/databases/rootznewz.db<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192): Couldn't open rootznewz.db for writing (will try read-only):<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192): android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabaseLockedException: error code 5: database is locked<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteStatement.native_1x1_string(Native Method)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteStatement.simpleQueryForString(SQLiteStatement.java:161)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.DatabaseUtils.stringForQuery(DatabaseUtils.java:813)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.DatabaseUtils.stringForQuery(DatabaseUtils.java:801)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.setJournalMode(SQLiteDatabase.java:1060)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:996)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openOrCreateDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:1051)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.app.ContextImpl.openOrCreateDatabase(ContextImpl.java:784)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.content.ContextWrapper.openOrCreateDatabase(ContextWrapper.java:221)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper.getWritableDatabase(SQLiteOpenHelper.java:157)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper.getReadableDatabase(SQLiteOpenHelper.java:231)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at com.rootzwiki.rootzbox.widget.b.b(Unknown Source)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at com.rootzwiki.rootzbox.widget.UpdateWidgetService.onStart(Unknown Source)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.app.Service.onStartCommand(Service.java:438)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread.handleServiceArgs(ActivityThread.java:2359)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1900(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1210)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4424)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:787)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:554)<br />
E/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
W/SQLiteOpenHelper(26192): Opened rootznewz.db in read-only mode<br />
I/UpdateWidgetService(26192): showing next for 2<br />
D/dalvikvm(26192): GC_CONCURRENT freed 362K, 29% free 12794K/17799K, paused 5ms+3ms<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192): close() was never explicitly called on database '/data/data/com.rootzwiki.rootzbox/databases/rootznewz.db' <br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192): android.database.sqlite.DatabaseObjectNotClosedException: Application did not close the cursor or database object that was opened here<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.<init>(SQLiteDatabase.java:1943)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:1007)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:986)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openOrCreateDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:1051)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.app.ContextImpl.openOrCreateDatabase(ContextImpl.java:784)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.content.ContextWrapper.openOrCreateDatabase(ContextWrapper.java:221)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper.getWritableDatabase(SQLiteOpenHelper.java:157)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper.getReadableDatabase(SQLiteOpenHelper.java:231)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at com.rootzwiki.rootzbox.widget.b.b(Unknown Source)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at com.rootzwiki.rootzbox.widget.UpdateWidgetService.onStart(Unknown Source)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.app.Service.onStartCommand(Service.java:438)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread.handleServiceArgs(ActivityThread.java:2359)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1900(ActivityThread.java:123)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1210)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4424)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:787)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:554)<br />
E/SQLiteDatabase(26192):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
I/RootzBoxWidget(26192): building remote view for widget: 3<br />


----------



## PonsAsinorem

I get a fc still on file browser. Doesn't happen immediately like it used to. It used to happen as soon as I selected file browser. Now I select file browser and try to navigate to /dev and it FC's. Will get a logcat later, if you need.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Logcat for above error:

http://pastebin.com/WktJRv9a


----------



## cowsquad

I wanna try this out

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem

cowsquad said:


> I wanna try this out
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


Then buy it in the market.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Updated via market today and FC's from the widgets keep popping up while they are running in the background (ie active on desktop but launcher is not top level task). Tomorrow I'll try to catch a stack trace for ya if you would like


----------



## cowsquad

PonsAsinorem said:


> Lol nah there is ghost commander for free, and it does better job than this  I won't spend a penny on this alpha app
> 
> Then buy it in the market.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Apparently the FC's are related to the busy box. Stock CM7 busy box (and maybe aokp b31, I can't remember if I tested on that one or not) causes the FC. Used Stericson's busy box updater and no FC's.


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Updated to b005, using aokp b33 for the Inc. Same deal, FC's when trying to view /dev.


----------



## alatedseraph

Hey roman I noticed that when I changed the dpi from stock to 240 and realized the 2x4 widget showed more and then I read the apo info and it says its suppose to scroll? Well it doesn't seem to for me. Gnex b37


----------



## nifty91

Is there someone still working on this app?

Dropped in the middle of somewhere


----------



## alatedseraph

of course, roman is the creator of this app, and roman is AOKP. He is developing 2+ apps and a rom.


----------



## gotbeer

Getting force closes from the widget when using speaktoit. Logcat at

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b517agkgglo8yft/alogcat.2012-06-03-20-46-21-0700.txt


----------



## sandfreak

Hoping someone can provide some insight here -

I've used the logcat feature before with no problems whatsoever but something interesting has come up now and I'm wondering what's up.

I started running the logcat and the little notification is showing that its running. But now 3 other notifications are showing. So essentially I have 4 logcats running. (?)

Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheDragon

As much as I love this app and bought it to support Roman and Rootzwiki. I would love to see some sort of progress on this app







It just sits and collects dust.


----------



## kingdroid

TheDragon said:


> As much as I love this app and bought it to support Roman and Rootzwiki. I would love to see some sort of progress on this app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just sits and collects dust.


+1 i actually 4get I even have it.. I 2 wanted to help n support

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlashDW

Seems abandoned

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

SlashDW said:


> Seems abandoned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


soooo sad..I'm broke and for once I was able to contribute and this catches the back burner lol:lol:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDragon

It had potential but Rom Toolbox by Jrummy took my heart, lol.


----------



## Protonus

:-(
The main reason I bought RootzBox other than to support this site and AOKP was for logcats to pull and post them like AOkP wanted.
Unfortunately, in Android 4.1.x JB they changed it so you have to now have root permissions to pull a logcat... so this app won't work for the only purpose I bought it for. No update since April, really needs one for JB compatibility at least...
For now, you can use CatLog, it's free: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nolanlawson.logcat


----------



## TerrorCandii

Subscribed.... can't wait to try this out.

TerrorCandii Inc.


----------

